# help with a nail gum



## h_porta (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, i going to buy a nail/staple gun, i want to know what i have to considered to buy it. i want it to make a small job like a cabinet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI h_porta

I would suggest one that can put in both nail/staples ,staples for the plywood back and nails that are 1 1/2 " long...


You can find many that would fit that bill,some on the low end price range and some that are on the high end, I would say one that some where in the middle price range... I like Dewalt but that's just my 2 cents..

======




h_porta said:


> hi, i going to buy a nail/staple gun, i want to know what i have to considered to buy it. i want it to make a small job like a cabinet.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you have a small air compressor, get an air gun. I have an Arrow electric that won't drive a 1/2" brad all the way in.
Here's one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46309


----------

